# Need Book Recommendations for My New Kindle!



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I don't actually have my Kindle yet, but I was hoping to start downloading books for it before it gets here (hopefully by the 20th). 

I hope I don't sound too picky (I'm really open to anything!), but I really want real page-turners. Books that you really just can't put down. 

I'm a bit shy to say that most of my favorite books are not literary classics nor artistic masterpieces or anything like that. Here are some of my faves:

1. Harry Potter series
2. The Other Side of Midnight by Sidney Sheldon
3. Tell Me Your Dreams by Sidney Sheldon
4. Memories of Midnight by Sidney Sheldon
5. Purpose-Driven Life by Rick Warren
6. The New New Thing by Michael Lewis

More criteria/preferences/other info:

1. Mysteries
2. Scary novels (although I've never read one)
3. Not really into sci-fi and fantasy (except for HP, of course)
4. I'm open to other genres that you recommend!
5. Preferably no sexual content
6. I'm 21, just about to graduate from college

Thanks in advance! And I'm sorry if my criteria is a bit too specific. It's just that I really want the first few books I read after my long reading hiatus (haven't really had a lot of time to read lately) to be great!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

> 2. Scary novels (although I've never read one)


This criteria puzzles me.

That being said, you might check out John Grisham.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Melissa- Don't forget to check out the Free Book thread too. Even if you don't think they are your cup of tea, at least you will have books on your Kindle and you can check them out free of charge! You never know what may strike your fancy. Kindle has opened up new worlds for a lot of people here.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> This criteria puzzles me.
> 
> That being said, you might check out John Grisham.


She might be like my roommate, and previous roommate, who both go into PTSD mode when I mention the movie Gremlins. Some people just can't handle scary stuff.

That being said, I don't really have anything I can offer as a recommendation, since most of the things you said you were against are what I'm into.

Although you might want to read The Secret Garden or The Little Lame Prince if you haven't already. Both children's stories but very enjoyable and free to boot. (The descripions on Munseys are a little off though...)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't be shy about reading other than classics. Nora Roberts needs to send her kids to college, too, so buying her books is really a public service.

Nothing has ever replaced HP for me. It's in a class by itself.

As for mysteries, you can't go wrong with the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich. The first three books in this series (14 at last count) are available under one title.











Hilarious, laugh out loud funny, minimal sex.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> She might be like my roommate, and previous roommate, who both go into PTSD mode when I mention the movie Gremlins. Some people just can't handle scary stuff.


Yeah, but she's _asking_ for scary books, despite never having read one.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh well then I misread things completely. 

I suppose Stephen King should be recommended then? There's not a LOT of sex in most of his books....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

How about classic scary, like Edgar Allen Poe? I remember the first time I read the *Tell-Tale Heart*. Yikes! No sex in that one...

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Oh well then I misread things completely.
> 
> I suppose Stephen King should be recommended then? There's not a LOT of sex in most of his books....


But there's _some_ in almost all of them. Because, you know, real people have sex.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh Edgar Allen Poe is wonderful. Personally I like *The Masque of the Red Death* and *The Cask of Amontillado*


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yeah, but she's _asking_ for scary books, despite never having read one.


Yeah, it is a genre that I do want to try out though. I don't see the harm in asking for a recommendation in a genre that I've never tried.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> But there's _some_ in almost all of them. Because, you know, real people have sex.


Well, yes. But apparently not everyone wants to read about it. (Baffling I know @[email protected])


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> That being said, you might check out John Grisham.


Any in particular that you'd recommend? Perhaps one that is not too heavy on the legal side.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Melissa said:


> Any in particular that you'd recommend? Perhaps one that is not too heavy on the legal side.


*The Firm* is his first second and his best. Unfortunately, none of John Grisham's books are available on the Kindle, just like there are no Harry Potters. The authors don't want ebooks out there for reasons that don't make alot of sense to me.

L


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Don't be shy about reading other than classics. Nora Roberts needs to send her kids to college, too, so buying her books is really a public service.
> 
> Nothing has ever replaced HP for me. It's in a class by itself.
> 
> ...


Okay, this sounds interesting. I'll look into this series. I am a bit skeptical about books that have multiple novels in one, but I will definitely try at least one of these. Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ I didn't realize there was no Grisham on Kindle.  It just seemed like a "safe" recommendation.  Sorry.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> *The Firm* is his first and his best. Unfortunately, none of John Grisham's books are available on the Kindle, just like there are no Harry Potters. The authors don't want ebooks out there for reasons that don't make alot of sense to me.
> 
> L


Actually, *The Firm * was his second book, but it was his first big hit. He wrote *A Time to Kill* first, but it wasn't very popular until after *The Firm* became such a hit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Melissa, if you haven't already, go to the sticky thread called "Book Lovers Links"  (It's the bottom "pinned" thread in the Book Corner).  There are a ton of sites listed that have free books in multiple formats so you can start downloading them so they'll be ready when your Kindle comes.

I'd second Poe for scary without too much gore. . .it's psychological.  I'm thinking you want 'thriller' and not 'horror'.  You'll find classic gothics like Jane Eyre and Wuthering Heights for free.  And some of the sites in the Book Lover thread lets you put in an author you've liked and find other books that you might also like.

Enjoy!

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Oh Edgar Allen Poe is wonderful. Personally I like *The Masque of the Red Death* and *The Cask of Amontillado*


I just checked my feedbooks catalog and both of these are there, along with *The Tell-Tale Heart*, *The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar *(another one of my favorites) and tons of other stuff written by Poe. Melissa, you can be kept busy for hours and they are all free!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Actually, *The Firm * was his second book, but it was his first big hit. He wrote *A Time to Kill* first, but it wasn't very popular until after *The Firm* became such a hit.


Yes, I stand corrected. I never remember *A Time to Kill *because I never managed to finish it!

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

*DO NOT READ JANE EYRE!!! * It will make you ashamed to be a woman.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, thanks so much for all the recommendations! I'm really gonna set aside some time this week to just go through all of them and pick which ones I like best.

I will try to look into Poe books. Sounds interesting! I do wonder if I'll get intimidated by the style of writing. I find that I'm only attracted to books that are easy for me to read. Maybe it's my short attention span. 

On a side note, I really am so amazed at how fast people post on this forum.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Ummm... maybe you'd like the Lemony Snicket books?


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I would suggest the Piers Anthony Xanth Series (starts with "A Spell For Chameleon") because it's very simply written and easy to read, although it's fantasy, and you said you weren't interested in that but for Harry Potter. You might want to give it a shot anyway. Very humorous books if you can stand a few groan-worthy puns.



Melissa said:


> On a side note, I really am so amazed at how fast people post on this forum.


You apparently underestimated how fast we type and how little we have to do other than reading our Kindles.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Some of the Poe recommendations (*Tell-Tale Heart*, eg) are short stories so that's a good way to ease into his writing.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> You apparently underestimated how fast we type and how little we have to do other than reading our Kindles.


Or how we'll let ourselves be easily distracted from work!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Or how we'll let ourselves be easily distracted from work!


Plenty of time to work when you're dead.

Or is that "sleep?"

Whatever.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Melissa, have you ever read *Gone With the Wind*? One of my favorite page turners and that is also available for free from Feedbooks.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Melissa, have you ever read *Gone With the Wind*? One of my favorite page turners and that is also available for free from Feedbooks.
> 
> L


Yes and the Sherlock Holmes stories are great. . .easy to read but make you think and not to long.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Melissa, have you ever read *Gone With the Wind*? One of my favorite page turners and that is also available for free from Feedbooks.
> 
> L


If she loves Sheldon, this is a good recommendation. *thumb up*


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Definitely Janet Evanovich for easy to read page turners. There will be plenty of laughter and a few "ah ha" moments. I like to read her books when I feel like reading something that doesn't require a lot of concentration *


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

I've made a list of all the recommendations so far:

The Secret Garden
The Little Lame Prince 
Stephanie Plum series
Tell-Tale Heart
Masque of the Red Death
The Cask of Amontillado 
Jane Eyre
Wuthering Heights
The Facts in the Case of M. Valdemar
Piers Anthony Xanth Series
Gone With the Wind
Sherlock Holmes stories

Thanks for these, everyone!  Looks like I have a lot of research and downloading to do. 

Any others I should look into?


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa said:


> I've made a list of all the recommendations so far:
> 
> The Secret Garden
> The Little Lame Prince
> ...


I also highly recommend the Stephanie Plum series and would also suggest the "...in Death" series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts) featuring Lieutenant Eve Dallas.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *DO NOT READ JANE EYRE!!! * It will make you ashamed to be a woman.


I'm sorry it made you ashamed to be a woman.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm sorry it made you ashamed to be a woman.


It did.

I rushed out immediately after finishing it and had a hysterectomy.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> I also highly recommend the Stephanie Plum series and would also suggest the "...in Death" series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts) featuring Lieutenant Eve Dallas.


..in Death might have too much sex in it though (although it's a REALLY good series!)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Definitely Janet Evanovich for easy to read page turners. There will be plenty of laughter and a few "ah ha" moments. I like to read her books when I feel like reading something that doesn't require a lot of concentration *


Don't forget that the Stephanie Plum series does have some sexual content with you know who and you know who but it's still one of the most fun reads around!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sherylb said:


> Don't forget that the Stephanie Plum series does have some sexual content with you know who and you know who but it's still one of the most fun reads around!


Yes, but it takes a while before you know who (4th book?) and even longer for you know who (8th book?), and even then it's not very graphic. Of course, the first book does start out with the kids


Spoiler



playing doctor


, which was a big surprise to me.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a friend that won't read anything but classics, pulitzer prize or noble prize or other type of "winners" - boy is she missing out, but then she is an expert and won't listen to someone who reads for pure enjoyment.  Don't be shy!!!  There are a lot of us fun people out there.


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> I also highly recommend the Stephanie Plum series and would also suggest the "...in Death" series by J.D. Robb (Nora Roberts) featuring Lieutenant Eve Dallas.


I really like the John Sandford books...both the Prey series (18th one will be out in May) and the Virgil Flowers series which is a character from the Prey series. I love these...they're fast paced mysteries.

Also, the books by PJ Tracey (mother and daughter team) are great. They are also mystery.

Not all of either of the series are available in Kindle format.


----------

